# Rehome all black 9mo male GSD, Colorado



## MMS (May 18, 2020)

It breaks my heart to have to post this...I have to rehome my all black 9 month old male GSD. I am located in Colorado. He has all of his shots up to date. He does bark at people he doesn’t know but he does not ever try to harm anyone, he is the sweetest boy. He is my baby so I want him to go to the best home. If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The breeder won't take him back??


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Why do you want to give him up?


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok.

Let’s start w step #1..

Wolfy is exactly right.

Why the re-home?

The breeder is an option .... nothing to do with the paramount problem.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

There was a poster on here looking for a black gsd.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

@DanielEHayes is looking for a black GSD.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Damicodric said:


> The breeder is an option .... nothing to do with the paramount problem.


the breeder _may be_ an option. way to be optimistic but most GSD don’t come from reputable breeders.


Sunflowers said:


> @DanielEHayes is looking for a black GSD.


i believe he’s in NJ? it’s a hike, but maybe...


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey, if I can get one form Germany, he can get one from Colorado 😄


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Sunflowers said:


> Hey, if I can get one form Germany, he can get one from Colorado 😄


well yeah, lol... but from you’re average joe i imagine it could be more complex.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Fodder said:


> the breeder _may be_ an option. way to be optimistic but most GSD don’t come from reputable breeders.
> 
> i believe he’s in NJ? it’s a hike, but maybe...


I’d consider (consider) a NJ dog and can get to any part of the state within a couple of hours. Business wise, I’m always on the road. A couple of hours is no big shake for me.

I have three now and can corral them into shape in 24 hours, if need be.

PM me .... and we’ll see.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Damicodric said:


> I’d consider (consider) a NJ dog and can get to any part of the state within a couple of hours. Business wise, I’m always on the road. A couple of hours is no big shake for me.
> 
> I have three now and can corral them into shape in 24 hours, if need be.
> 
> PM me .... and we’ll see.


i don’t understand what you’re saying...
i believe daniel is in NJ, this dog is in CO

edit: nope, not NJ... someone else


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Fodder said:


> i don’t understand what you’re saying...
> i believe daniel is in NJ, this dog is in CO


My bad.

I was dancing around a number of things. I thought a NJ dog. 

If NJ and he needed a home, I would’ve gladly considered him.

Apologies.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Your best bet if the breeder isn’t an option is to take him to a breed specific rescue. There are actually a couple GSD rescues in Colorado. I believe German Shepherd Rescue of the Rockies is in Denver. A rescue will evaluate him, screen potential adopters, and find the best fit/home for him. You’ll know he went to a home that not only has the resources to handle him, but don’t want him purely as a bait or fighting dog OR a quick pet during the pandemic that will be abandoned sometime next year.

Where in Colorado are you?


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Well ...........hopefully the OP comes back


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The issue with rescues is that they neuter them at any age as soon as the get them . Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> The issue with rescues is that they neuter them at any age as soon as the get them . Please correct me if I am wrong.


Most probably do. Would you rather the dog end up in a home that isn’t a good fit, is ill prepared, and/or doesn’t treat the dog properly? Hands down every time I would rather the dog be spayed/neutered early and find a super home than run the risk of a bad home just to keep his balls intact. ESPECIALLY when keeping the reproductive organs increases the odds of bad people wanting said dog. Millions and millions of people early spay/neuter their dogs and they’re all just fine. Sometimes things can’t be perfect.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Pytheis - yup yup yup.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

You also get a safety net for life, with a good rescue -- if a home doesn't work out, the dog can always come back to the rescue, at any age, even if it develops health issues. 

Rehoming on your own means YOU are the safety net for life, so if it comes back in 5 or 8 years, it's STILL going to be your problem to deal with, to keep it from landing in a kill-shelter if the next owner suddenly needs it gone. 

Finding good homes for adolescent dogs is HARD. The return rate on young dogs can be really high for newbie rescuers. It takes years to acquire good instincts for homes that will "stick" and put in the work. Also, people lie, a lot, to get a dog they want -- even on specialty forums like this -- they promise the sun and moon about their training plans, and in six months, call you annoyed that the dog has developed bad behaviors because they didn't follow through. Pytheis is totally right -- if you rehome an intact dog as a newbie, you are pretty much inviting BYBs and puppy-millers to lie to you and pretend to be "great homes" looking for a "family pet." Your dog might end up at a Midwestern auction, for all you know, if you go down that road.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Very good points...

Our rescue mom told us she has flown to other states ( at her own cost) to pick up “her” dogs that were rehomed, then later dumped at side of road or in a shelter by their adopters. 
She was not happy about it.

She told us that Rumo will always have two microchips...the one registered to us, and one registered to his rescue. Good rescues really do care about their dogs for life. And not all “perfect adopters” keep the dog.


----------

